
IOS Apps: Identify when a user is driving easily and accurately with DriveGuard - bhonda
https://github.com/benhonda/DriveGuard
======
jrowley
Interesting product. Small nit, but in the screen shots, "your" should be
"you're" or "you are".

~~~
bhonda
Thanks for the feedback. Will make those changes

